# RC Lübbecke sucht MTB-Jugendtrainer



## RC Lübbecke (28. Januar 2011)

Da uns unserer bisheriger Trainer aus beruflichen Gründen verlassen muß, sind wir nun dringend auf der Suche nach Jemanden, der Spaß daran hat, den MTB-Virus an eine Gruppe Jugendlicher verschiedener Alters-und Leistungsklassen weiterzugeben. Ziel ist die Teilnahme an den Hobbyrennen des NRW-Cups. 

Das Training besteht derzeit aus Hallentraining um das Gruppengefühl über den Winter aufrecht zu halten, doch sobald es wieder milder wird, geht es einmal pro Woche 1-1 1/2 Std. zu einer lockeren Trainigseinheit ins Wiehengebirge. Grundlegendes Wissen zu Fahrtechnik und Taktik sollte vorhanden sein, bei Spaß an der Sache, übernehmen wir auch die Ausbildung zum MTB-Trainer. Und der Spaß kommt garantiert, wenn man mit der Truppe zusammen ist... 

Natürlich gibt es auch noch weitere Möglichkeiten und Projekte, sich im RC Lübbecke für die Förderung des MTB-Sports einzusetzen: z.B. Dirtpark, permanente Strecke im Wiehengebirge, Trainingsgemeinschaften, gemeinsame Anreisen zu Rennen usw.

Für einige wird es wichtig sein: Das Vereinsgemeier hält sich bei uns in engen Grenzen, man spürt es kaum. Wichtig ist doch, das alle Radsportler, egal ob CC'ler, Freerider, Tourer usw. in ihren Interessen Schnittmengen haben, für die es gemeinsam sich einzusetzen lohnt...

Also, wer Interesse hat, auch einfach mal nur hereinzuschnuppern, der meldet sich per PM oder unter info(a)rc-luebbecke04.de


----------

